# bobcat



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bobcat caught today


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, cool pic


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the cat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job on the cat! Catch some more!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you could read his mind, you probably wouldn't like what hes think'in.lol.

Looks like a good size cat--- nice work. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat ! Congrats !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice bobcat. I wish our trapping season was still open because I've found a few recent bobcat tracks. Guess I'll have to wait until mid November to try again.


----------

